# conflicting advice.



## Ryzi (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey everyone im doing a tortoise course and i need examples of conflicting advice in the care of turtle or tortoise care. and i need to write between 300 and 700 words on which two examples i believe to be most correct. any help would be really appreciated many thanks Ryzi


----------



## bettinge (Apr 15, 2009)

How about the advice given by most everyone 20 years ago, even experts, that torts get all their water from the foods they eat. Today we know that is absolutly not true!


----------



## Meg90 (Apr 15, 2009)

There is a whole thread in debatable topics on "vita shell" that might be a good one to use...I argued against it, but others were for it.


----------



## Laura (Apr 15, 2009)

Causes of pyrimding.diet vs humidty


----------



## terryo (Apr 15, 2009)

What about UVB vs no UVB. 
Also there was a big discussion on feeding Mazuri pellet food or fresh food somewhere on here.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 15, 2009)

Is this that tortoise trust course?


----------



## egyptiandan (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes it is Maggie. 

It wants you to find 2 websites or books and compare the way they say to take care of a species of tortoise. Than they want you to say which one you think is more right.

Danny


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 16, 2009)

This one? http://www.ttinstitute.co.uk/

Cool!


----------



## desertsss (Apr 25, 2009)

Interesting. All I ever found online through all websites I searched was conflicting information. What about indoor vs. outdoor?


----------



## Laura (Apr 25, 2009)

OUTDOOR IS BEST!!


----------



## desertsss (Apr 25, 2009)

lol...exactly


----------



## -EJ (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm curious about the course you're taking... can you give a little detail on that?



Ryzi said:


> Hey everyone im doing a tortoise course and i need examples of conflicting advice in the care of turtle or tortoise care. and i need to write between 300 and 700 words on which two examples i believe to be most correct. any help would be really appreciated many thanks Ryzi


----------



## baseballturtle48 (May 4, 2009)

I took the course several years ago and had no problem finding conflicting advice. I wish I could remember how I searched for info... maybe start with something general like "tortoise care" or "turtle care" and then follow links from there. Get some recommendations here for "good" sites to compare with.


----------



## -EJ (May 4, 2009)

I would love to go there... You have to understand that AH is pretty much saying that the only way to take care of a tortoise is if you do it naturally. There are many things wrong with this line of thought no matter how well intentioned it is. AH also makes some huge assumptions.

Here's where the problem lies... the TT is a huge marketing machine... to AHs credit... this is where the conflicting information is generated.

Bottom line... use a little common sense... as mentioned earlier.




baseballturtle48 said:


> I took the course several years ago and had no problem finding conflicting advice. I wish I could remember how I searched for info... maybe start with something general like "tortoise care" or "turtle care" and then follow links from there. Get some recommendations here for "good" sites to compare with.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 4, 2009)

baseballturtle48 said:


> I took the course several years ago and had no problem finding conflicting advice. I wish I could remember how I searched for info... maybe start with something general like "tortoise care" or "turtle care" and then follow links from there. Get some recommendations here for "good" sites to compare with.



Plus, you have to remember that the reason for this particular question on the course is so the the student will research, read and learn.

Yvonne


----------



## baseballturtle48 (May 4, 2009)

Oh I know that... there's a way to succeed in the course, though, which was the original question.  

Personally, for many years, I've made my own evaluations of what various keepers/breeders recommend, and add in a little of my own ingenuity.  My tortoises even eat Mazuri.  



-EJ said:


> I would love to go there... You have to understand that AH is pretty much saying that the only way to take care of a tortoise is if you do it naturally. There are many things wrong with this line of thought no matter how well intentioned it is. AH also makes some huge assumptions.
> 
> Here's where the problem lies... the TT is a huge marketing machine... to AHs credit... this is where the conflicting information is generated.
> 
> ...


----------



## derf (May 4, 2009)

Conflicting advice on substrates - retailers tell may tell you that on thing is good when other places such as the tortoise trust say that it is dangerous etc.

Also glass vivariums vs tortoise tables


----------



## Madkins007 (May 4, 2009)

Heck- just look over the debatable topics section of this forum.

I finished the TT course with mixed feelings. I felt it was aimed at a fairly inexperienced keeper, that it was quite full of opinion with surprisingly little documented research behind it (citations would have been nice.) I found what I believe to be some errors, and thought that the whole thing could have been better and more consistently formatted. I spent less and got more from Vinke's new book.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 4, 2009)

I think it's all about the money...you can join forums like this or list serves that specialize in turtles and tortoises for free and learn just as much or more...I personally think it's a rip off, and I disapprove of the course...JMO


----------



## Ryzi (May 7, 2009)

it only cost Ã‚Â£35 aint that much of a waste of money im enjoying it.


----------

